# Best way to protect Hardwood from Appliance damage, scratches during construction?



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

Traditionally this is a real PITA for us. The developer decides to place wood flooring in the kitchen or near the laundry areas. Appliances go in. Grit gets on the floor. Appliances are moved around without care and the floor gets scratched. Lots of times whole units have had to have their floors replaced.

We are currently exploring options for protecting the floors, including 1/8" hardboard under the appliances.

What is your experience, suggestions?

Typically these units are tight (kitchens do not have much room) so damage risk is very high.

thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A broom and a vacuum and training will go a long way. Employees who get used to being careful as part of their job will pay you back in dividends over and over again in other areas you aren't even considering.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

sheets of masonite


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Vacuum first to remove any grit and them put down luan (cut to fit) and tape the gaps.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I use masonite for all floors. Don't even cut it much, I tape it.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't have the appliances delivered
so early!


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Masonite, but as already stated, sweep, vacuum and wash the floors first. Then put down the Masonite and leave it there until you are ready to show the place. 

I also do this over tile. You don't need someone dropping a hammer and cracking a tile.

Also, I look for the damaged sheets of Masonite and cut deals with them. If your doing developments, your just pinching pennies, but for everyone else, its goes a long way.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree... I usually don't allow the appliance folks to do the installations. Too much baby-sitting and they invariably end up damaging floors, cabinets, walls, etc. 

These are great for protecting the floor when installing or pulling out an appliance:
http://www.woodwiseproducts.com/tools/florguards.html


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweep vac, and then cardboard, as a cushion and scratch deterent, then place masonite or luan.


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks kindly for all the great suggestions. I'll let you know what we end up using and how it has worked


----------



## RTFloors (Nov 5, 2007)

*Wood Floor Faq*

Hey everyone, I just recently made a Tips section on my website with some pointers on how to keep your floors in good condition.


----------

